# 3y/o great pyrenese LGD



## mystang89 (Oct 10, 2012)

I'm about to get some sheep and was wanting to get a livestock guard dog. I already have one great pyrenese and she is wonderful but they work better in pairs. The one I was looking at can be found here https://louisville.craigslist.org/grd/6133125817.html
I know training a dog from a puppy to be a guard is best and that they bond well but my question is, Would a 3y/o Bond to sheep or is this not a good investment?


----------



## Pyrpup2016 (Sep 11, 2016)

He looks like a good bet, but there are always many variable to consider. Do you have such a large acreage that you need two dogs? Do you have really good perimeter fences with the hot wire they say he needs? Since he has been with livestock, he probably would guard well, if introduced appropriately. I suggest you look at/read the Bountiful Farm website- great resource for LGDs. Their training seminar part of the site is very good.


----------



## Avodah (Jun 20, 2016)

Did you end up getting him? I am looking for some dogs and was really wanting to buy 1year old at least because I just don’t have time to train a puppy.


----------



## mystang89 (Oct 10, 2012)

No I didn't end up getting him. I don't remember the reason though. I'm sure it must have been a good reason think lol.

I was given a 2 year old border collie which was a city dog. I tried to teach it to heard the sheep but.... that didn't work out to well. Now all it does is try to did up moles.


----------

